# Family Watch Friday...



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Nobody else has started one so I suppose I should! 

This is a watch I would never have bought for myself, nor is it one I ever wear out and about because, well, I just don't do gold and this one is _very_ gold! Or very gold plated at least.  Maybe if it was on leather it would be less blingtastic... I don't know. Anyway - it was my late grandfather's 'holiday watch', purchased for the princely sum of Â£45 in 1977 and worn only when on holiday and at Christmas, and for a then very small Steve a thing of some mystique!

Passed on to me 17 years ago it still runs and keeps time beautifully, I've been wearing it this evening and I shall wear it again tomorrow... until I go out! 

So, if you can fit a watch with a family tale into your Friday give it a go; if not, well you know the form!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

No family story to go with this one, had something else on today, got home from work and put this on and went out, im now pissed 










At this moment i think its a good picture, in a few hours i may not..

Night!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Well, I have the marathon pocket watch from the 70's from dad, moms 40's Swiss piece manual wind somewhere and dad still has his fathers Walham hunter 17j.

But today for me


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Well not many in my family wear a watch, so I'll twist this thread a bit and say 'families of watches...'  

My Omega Cal. 151x family... (one missing, but its currenty on it way back form holiday in the UK  )

.... so from Left to Right - Cal 1510 Waffle Dial, Cal 1510 Prototype, Cal 1516 Marine Chronometer










Today im wearing the one on the left....


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Well, I probably won't wear this one today but it's a watch I really enjoy. This Universal Geneve Auto. was passed on to me from my grandfather in 1991. This was before I ever got interested in watches, so it sat in a box, in a drawer for years. After I did get into watches I "found" it again, had it serviced and it runs beautiful. It's a 14k case. The strap is a later addition, but with the original buckle. I also have the original box, papers and guarantee. He got this watch from his boss for 20 years of service on a ship ( fishing vessel ). It was his Sunday and "special days" watch, so it's not worn too much with hardly a scratch. Every time I wear it I think of my grandfather, and I guess that's the meaning of passing on things to the younger generation - that we remember the ones that worked hard to provide well being for the family.










As for my watch for today - I'm wearing my Speedie.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Cannot join in the family connection, I'm the first to be afflicted with this disease! So I'm starting with this:










But as I'm on a 36 hour booze cruise to Helsinki & back will swap out to something that can handle the beer better than me!


----------



## Leebman (Mar 13, 2008)

This belonged to my dad I won't be wearing it out though as it has great sentimental value


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Nobody else in my family has the bug, I'm wearing my PRS-50LE:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

The only watch I have that has any family connection is a gold Raymond Wiel quartz that my grandfather left to me when he died. TBH I don't like the watch at all, and haven't even got a picture of it, but out of respect for my gradfather (who was the biggest role model in my life) I always wear it on February 16th (his birthday) and Xmas morning. I won't be wearing it today I'm afraid.

I am wearing this. New to me this week and I love it :wub:


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

family of friends just put on my SAR


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm like Dave ME, I'm the only one in the family currently being treated for thr watch bug! TodayI'm wearing a new arrival , a Debaufre 'Triton'.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

The only family connection watch we have is my Mum's Cartier tank watch bought for her as a gift by her boss after a long long time working in the fashion business.......

So today its a normal workday and I am wearing my Aerospace although earlier this week also my X33 has been given a few outings, they both do exactly the same job perfectly.......both great tool watches.....but oddly feel completely different albeit both ti and both ana/digi










NOT at work...........










Where it belongs........










X-33 at work...........


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The Rotary my Father had owned for most of my life stopped working in the early `90s, he was told it wasn`t worth repairing so my Mother got a cheap quartz off the milkman which had `United Dairies` on the dial. My Father wasn`t that bothered, his attitude would be "it tells the time" but I hated it so got him this one, nothing special but I think he liked it, being from Lancashire he wasn`t one to make a fuss 

*Rotary ETA 900 17 Jewels, circa 1940s/50s?*










BTW as I mentioned my Father was born & brought up in Lancashire but apart from when he said something like boook or coooker you didn`t generally notice, the only time his Lancashire accent really showed up was when he spoke German 

I presume because he must have learnt it early on in his lfe :lol:



Anyway I`m actually wearing these two this morning...

*Orient CEM65006D EM85CS 21 Jewels*










*Orient CER1A001B0 ER1A 21 Jewels*


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

No family watches for me either. Wearing this one today. Now on a dark brown leather strap as a Rhino is too thick to fit between the springbars and the case.  I'll have to try a Nato instead.


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

ditchdiger said:


> family of friends just put on my SAR


Best I can do is join John's "family" temporarily for the day!










Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

I have two old ladies watches in my collection, a Cyma from my grandmother and a Movado from my aunt.




























I'm wearing this one today


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Not worn this one for a while so I think I'll give it a wrist run when I get home.

My grandfather was given this in recognition of 25 years service at ICI. Not the most valuable watch in my collection, but certainly a 'keeper'.


----------



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

My family tihnk I am mad with my watch obsession,I am wearing this at the moment:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

my lovely wife bought me this for our engagement ,i know its not the most popular make on this forum but i like the watch for dressy ocasions it looks the buisness.










jason.


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

I think i'll give this an outing today. My Mum bought it for my Dad out of her first pay packet when she started a new job back in the 70's...


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

A few good efforts there chaps... and a whole lot of cheating too of course! 

I was going to post a pic of another watch of my grandfather's at lunch time, but it's now in the dog house! It's a 1972 stainless Bulova which was his 'everyday' (i.e. not 'holiday'!) watch - nice in a simple kind of way... but I wound and set it last night at 7:30pm for the first time in ages and it's currently... hold on let me see... yes, eight hours and eight minutes fast. :huh: So, a trip to my watchie man for a service later I think, and no pic until it behaves itself!

Potz, I think you are allowed to post your old man's posh watch, if only to remind us that PP can stand for something other than The Beast Of Bienne... 

S.

PS. I'm still wearing the 'holiday watch', merrily ticking away and behaving perfectly. So much goldness.... :huh::lol:


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

To add to the fathers' old Rotary theme, mine is on the right of these three. The middle one is one I was given as a gift by a distant relative; I think I was about 12 at the time.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Got this from my brother Jason, so it definitely qualifies as a family watch. 

*RLT 4, #4/50*










...and, yes, I am wearing it today.


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Seiko MM 300m


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

This one was a gift from my cousin (who at the time was a jeweller in Canada) when I passed my GCSE's back in 1994. It's a limited edition Seiko quartz titanium, very dressy and 'of it's time'...










And this one was a gift from my brother for my 30th in March...










These have no family connection, but I fancied some new cufflinks for a wedding I'm going to tomorrow so I knocked them up last night from a couple of old ladies' Sekondas as I fancied some proper mechanical ones...


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

feenix said:


> Not worn this one for a while so I think I'll give it a wrist run when I get home.
> 
> My grandfather was given this in recognition of 25 years service at ICI. Not the most valuable watch in my collection, but certainly a 'keeper'.


Funnily enough, I have the same watch in my collection, which was present to someone in 1969 for 20 years service in ICI.

Seems they got the same Garrad each year


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to this for the special meal this evening....

*Oris Artelier ETA 2859-2 27 Jewels*


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

blackandgolduk said:


> These have no family connection, but I fancied some new cufflinks for a wedding I'm going to tomorrow so I knocked them up last night from a couple of old ladies' Sekondas as I fancied some proper mechanical ones...


Outstanding!! They look great :thumbup:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm afraid I'm not wearing it because the back of the case has some slight damage which means there's a sharp piece of rolled gold plate sticking out. Ouch! need to get that fixed...

My father-in-law's Cyma...which also has a little water damage on the dial but still oozes quality.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

No family connection with what I'm wearing today I'm afraid. I am grinning from ear to ear like a deranged Cheshire cat on e though and I originate from Cheshire originally, so a very tenious connection there.

My latest for me today.










_Omega Constellation 2.4 MHz. Ref. ST396.0806_

HAGWA.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> My latest for me today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 

Glad you got it Gary. I'm pleased it went to someone who would appreciate it for what it is :thumbsup:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

changed over to another new addition for me this week. Received this in part payment against my Doxa 5000T


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Toshi said:


> Glad you got it Gary. I'm pleased it went to someone who would appreciate it for what it is :thumbsup:


Thanks Rich :thumbsup:. Got to say I'm completely smitten with this watch, probably my all time favourite from the 70's. It's certainly an icon in my eyes although I've no doubt others will hate it. The only down side is I now have to sell a stack of watches to pay for it :cry2:.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you got it Gary. I'm pleased it went to someone who would appreciate it for what it is :thumbsup:
> ...


I know what you mean. They are very cool watches 

PS - what are you selling?


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

wearing this with a new strap i think it looks good.










jason


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Agent orange said:


> I am grinning from ear to ear like a deranged Cheshire cat


I do it everyday.










This one for me:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

Rlt - 69










paul


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Watches were a bit like cars to my old man - when he wanted a change he passed them on to me and they eventually got passed on to one of my younger brothers.....

An example:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Just got home and this arrived. An ultra thin 18k pink, couple quick not so good pics 

Totally delighted to see it has male lug pins


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Adrian. I believe there was one on fleabay or maybe still is same dial plated though and a bloody mess. Not seen one as clean as that for some time, hope you are enjoying it.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have been wearing this ALL week 










Now I'm finally home after a 12 hour day in the office







I've taken it off and giving me wrist some free time


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

My dear fathers Seiko chronograph ,bought new by him in 1978


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> No family connection with what I'm wearing today I'm afraid. I am grinning from ear to ear like a deranged Cheshire cat on e though and I originate from Cheshire originally, so a very tenious connection there.
> 
> My latest for me today.
> 
> ...


Gary

That is a stunner, I was SO tempted, glad it went to a good home mate.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

This is my only family watch










except this old girl


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

James said:


> Adrian. I believe there was one on fleabay or maybe still is same dial plated though and a bloody mess. Not seen one as clean as that for some time, hope you are enjoying it.


I'm loving it, James. Thank you. :rltb:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

...because I felt like it.


----------

